# Sunfish



## pendog66 (Feb 24, 2011)

Now that im finally settled in the new house im getting the fish tanks set back up. I have a 125,75, 29, and a 10 gallon. Im looking for different types of Sunfish to put in the tanks to start breeding and use eventually for bait.. Im in the Fort Walton area, does anyone know a good place close by to get them??? thanks


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Iv been doing the same thing, iv been hunting sunfish for the past few days for flathead baits in a up coming tournament iv got about 50 i need about 50 more, iv built a very well designed air flow system in the tank to keep them a live for a long period of time as well as one water change a day and frequent feeding, you can find these sunfish in most streams and creeks, i call it creek hooping just plan a day to go from creek to creek catch a few then move on to the next one..


----------



## pendog66 (Feb 24, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Iv been doing the same thing, iv been hunting sunfish for the past few days for flathead baits in a up coming tournament iv got about 50 i need about 50 more, iv built a very well designed air flow system in the tank to keep them a live for a long period of time as well as one water change a day and frequent feeding, you can find these sunfish in most streams and creeks, i call it creek hooping just plan a day to go from creek to creek catch a few then move on to the next one..



Good looking tank, those Longears in there are my favorite Flattie bait. I went scouting for a little bit today


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Iv got spotted sunfish (stump knockers), warmouths(google eyes) redear sunfish(shell crackers)bluegills and longear sunfish i have gatherd from different locations just got about 25 more about a hour ago


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I got a little 1/4 acre pond that as soon as the cricket hits the water your set. I got all the bait i need for that flathead tourney this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh no you don't, you mean to tell me i have been trucking threw the woods, hip deep in mud, waste deep in grass and marshes, with swarming mosquitoes and yellow fly's had a rattle snake in my truck, water moccasin bit my boot, 100 bucks in gas, 1 broken fishing pole later to find out that my fellow PFF friend has a pond loaded with them WHAT!!! 

nah j/k :notworthy: that's great i wish i had my own pond to load with sunfish.. but i really do enjoy catching them all week long its a blast, not to mention all the bass and pickerel i caught on my journey..Oh and i feel bad for u if your going up against me and my klan this weekend..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

lol yes it's true, but please show a little mercy i'm new to flatheads lol i'm sure i won't be any competition for ya but i gotta learn some how i guess


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> lol yes it's true, but please show a little mercy i'm new to flatheads lol i'm sure i won't be any competition for ya but i gotta learn some how i guess


Well i tell you what the Appalachia is a great place to learn and you will have a blast..If u see us down there give us a shout out..and make sure u bring at-least 100 bait fish or you will be beating your self up later..


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm going with our basketball coach. He is from blountstown and fishes the appalachicola river about every weekend and enters most the tourneys. Me and one of my friends are going with him and he said our job was to catch at least 100 bream. Maybe we'll do alright. What kinda boat you got so i know to have an eye out for ya?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ill be in a 16 foot cobia, with rod holders from one end to the next, pulling it with a 04 dodge ram we will be wearing Pensacola Catfish Hunters T shirts, its always good to have a local on your side that's for sure


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Good Luck*

Good luck to all you cat chasers this weekend. Let Pensacola bring home the "bacon"..................


----------

